#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια χρήσης επαγγελματικής στέγης μοντάζ και επανασύνδεση με τη ΔΕΗ

## s.vassilis

Χωρος καταστηματος συμφωνα με τα συμβολαια και λεω τα συμβολαια γιατι ο φακελος αδειας εχει χαθει στην πολεοδομια.Εχει διακοπει το ρευμα και τωρα ο ιδιοκτητης θελει να το νοικιασει σε καποιον που θα χρησημοποιησει το χωρο ως ΄΄Υπηρεσιες φωτογραφησης πορτραιτων με εκτυπωση ασπρομαυρων και εγχρωμων φωτογραφιων σε εργαστηριο τριτων΄΄ και επισης να επανασυνδεθει με το ρευμα.
Ποια ειναι η διδικασια που πρεπει να ακολουθησω γιατι ειμαι νεος μηχανικος και δεν εχω ιδεα δυστυχως..
Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων...

----------


## Xάρης

Κάνε αίτηση για ανασύσταση του φακέλου λόγω απώλειάς του με υπαιτιότητα της πολεοδομίας.
Για την διαδικασία διάβασε το σχετικό θέμα στο φόρουμ.

Το πρώτο βήμα είναι η έκδοση από την πολεοδομία της διαπιστωτικής πράξης.
Αρχιτεκτονικά σχέδια και το στέλεχος της αδείας μπορούν να βρεθούν από τους συμβολαιογράφους.

Στους ιστότοπους της ΔΕΗ, της περιφέρειας, του Δήμου,και στην e-poleodomia.gr θα βρεις σχετικές πληροφορίες για:
α) απαιτούμενα έγγραφα για σύνδεση με τη ΔΕΗ,
β) απαιτούμενα έγγραφα για την άδεια λειτουργίας του καταστήματος,
γ) απαιτούμενα έγγραφα για ανασύσταση φακέλου, διάφορες βεβαιώσεις κ.λπ.

----------

s.vassilis

----------


## s.vassilis

Ευχαριστω πολυ χαρη .
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι η ανασυσταση φακελου ειναι λιγο δυσκολη γιατι  προκειται για 23 ιδιοκτητες συνολικα στο ακινητο οποτε προσπαθω στην ουσια απο πραξεις συστασεως να βρω τουλαχιστον τις κατοψεις στην πολεοδομια..
Προς το παρων στην πολεοδομια επειδη στο Ο.Τ. Εχω χρηση γενικης κατοικιας και η χρηση που θελω ειναι επαγγελματικο εργαστηριο με μηχανηματα χαμηλης οχλησης που δεν θελει εγκριση απο καποιο φορεα ,αρκει να μου δωσουν τη βεβαιωση χρησης απο το τοπογραφικο τμημα και το στελεχος αδειας.Δηλαδη δε θα χρειαστουν κατοψεις παρα μονο για το ενεργειακο πιστοποιητικο.
Επομενως παω εφορια και δεη κ ευελπιστω να μην ζητησουν κατι παραπανω απο τη μερια του μηχανικού.

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να ζητήσεις *μερική* ανασύσταση του φακέλου με τα σχέδια που αφορούν το ακίνητο του πελάτη σου.

----------


## s.vassilis

Το σκεφτηκα να ζητησω να δωσω δικη μου κατοψη και τομη του χωρου του καταστηματος αλλα επειδη δεν ειναι υγειονομικου ενδιαφεροντως και δεν θα χρειαστει εγκριση απονκαποιο φορεα μου ειπαν οτι σχεδια δε θα χρειαστουν τελικα παρα μονο το στελεχος....αλλα ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια και παλι!

----------

